# Paphiopedilum micranthum 'Sasha'



## Spaph (Mar 20, 2015)

I have been growing orchids for over 20 years and finally entered my first display at our society's annual AOS show. I was pleasantly surprised to find my Paph. micranthum 'Sasha' getting a first place in the parvi section, trophy award for best Paphiopedilum and getting pulled for AOS judging. No AOS award, but pretty exciting none the less 










The plant on the right is the one I brought in for judging, the plant on the left is the mother plant that the division on the right came from. 'Mom' was a bit behind and didn't make the show, too bad as I think she is a bit better


----------



## troy (Mar 20, 2015)

Great colors!! I'm not a big micranthum guy, but yours is excellent


----------



## khrisna.9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 20, 2015)

Congratulations!!!! Jean


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 20, 2015)

Great flowers. Well done and very nicely grown.


----------



## Bjorn (Mar 20, 2015)

Wonderful! Is it a bulb pan (tray) they grow in?


----------



## Justin (Mar 20, 2015)

holy moly look at that plant! great flower too.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Mar 20, 2015)

Congratulations. I really like the look of your display.

"Mom" is better in this comparison, but it might be mostly the age of the flower. You definitely grow micranthum very well.


----------



## eOrchids (Mar 20, 2015)

Congrats!

Stunning examples of micranthums!


----------



## MaryPientka (Mar 20, 2015)

WOW! Congratulations!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 20, 2015)

Congrats. I have no luck with micranthums so I am super impressed by your Mother-plant.


----------



## Spaph (Mar 20, 2015)

Thanks everyone for you nice comments! 



Bjorn said:


> Wonderful! Is it a bulb pan (tray) they grow in?


Yes, bulb pans work really well for this species and if I can't find a bulb pan, I just cut down a regular sized pot and create my own bulb pan


----------



## John M (Mar 20, 2015)

WooHoo....very nice! Yes, I agree; "Mom" is a bit better and it's really too bad that she didn't make it to the judging. It's beautifully grown and the flower is top notch!


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Mar 20, 2015)

Yes, they are nice indeed.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 20, 2015)

Very nice


----------



## Migrant13 (Mar 20, 2015)

Way to go...the whole family looks great!


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 20, 2015)

Congrats! Good looking family!


----------



## abax (Mar 20, 2015)

Congratulations! I think mom and offspring are both
gorgeous.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 21, 2015)

Fantastic growing and great looking flowers either one of them. Do you fill in the bottom of the pan with Styrofoam peanuts or all mix?


----------



## MorandiWine (Mar 21, 2015)

Those are absolutely delicious!


----------



## Spaph (Mar 22, 2015)

SlipperKing said:


> Fantastic growing and great looking flowers either one of them. Do you fill in the bottom of the pan with Styrofoam peanuts or all mix?



I am doing mix all the way to the bottom. I add lots of extra drainage holes into the pots and find I get good air movement this way and don't need the extra drainage from the peanuts.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Mar 23, 2015)

Mom and son, or mom and daughter. Great growing, congrats to you.


----------



## cnycharles (Mar 25, 2015)

17andgrowing said:


> Mom and son, or mom and daughter. Great growing, congrats to you.



Actually Mom and mini-Mom


----------



## Ryan Young (Mar 25, 2015)

I remember that one it was very nice! 

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------

